# Thanks for a great forum! 66 Tri-power/rag top



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys, newbie here. Just want to thank you for the info and wiring diagrams here as it just helped me solve an issue I had with a 66 tri-power rag top that belongs to Jim Wangers. I have been working on his cars for 17 years. This will be my new source for needed info on future repairs.

I can post pictures of this car if anyone wants to see.

Kind regards, 

Robert Rossello-Robs auto repair, Vista, CA.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

please do


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well yeah, post em up.


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

immaculate...but i would expect nothing less. Must have been fun at Pontiac R&D when they were designing these monsters.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that engine must be painted with imeron. the car looks awsome.


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

If you want a good read, pick up his book, "The glory days". Its has a lot of good street racing stories from back in the day and documents his time with GM, Chrysler and Ford.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lookin car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great car, and welcome to the forum. I hope Jim Wangers' 85th birthday was a hit this weekend and he's doing well....I was unable to attend, but some friends went. I've met him at the Madera Pontiac/Olds show a couple of times and had some great discussions with him....talk about getting it straight from the source!! Rukee, great to hear from you! Figured you were busy with "real" stuff.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful car...my first car was a 1966 GTO convert. 4spd.....bought it in 1976 for $400 it was in good shape too, with 93,000 miles!!!! Happy Birthday Mr. Wangers! Ericarty:


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Great car, and welcome to the forum. I hope Jim Wangers' 85th birthday was a hit this weekend and he's doing well....I was unable to attend, but some friends went. I've met him at the Madera Pontiac/Olds show a couple of times and had some great discussions with him....talk about getting it straight from the source!! Rukee, great to hear from you! Figured you were busy with "real" stuff.
> Jeff


I was told it was quite a big turnout for his party. Live band, catered, and a whole bunch of awesome Pontiac's. I was unable to make it as well. He is in great health and still goes in to work daily.

Jim is one of the nicest people you will ever meet, never says anything bad about anyone and is a great conversationalist. Truly one of a kind.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Robs, and glad to hear JW is thriving. A real class act, that's for sure. I am amazed and impressed that he takes the time out of his schedule to appear at small local car shows far from his home. He was there on 'day one' and is a walking history encyclopedia as well as a to-the-core 'car guy' and gentleman.


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Beautiful car...my first car was a 1966 GTO convert. 4spd.....bought it in 1976 for $400 it was in good shape too, with 93,000 miles!!!! Happy Birthday Mr. Wangers! Ericarty:


400.00? Wow that really is amazing. Who would have ever thought back then these would be worth so much? I remember those days, the 1973 and 1978 gas crunch...About that time, I almost bought a 67 vette, 427 tri-power, marina blue 4-speed car, all orignal for 5K.

He was begging to get rid of it to buy some econo box vega or something. Gawd I was a fool. I would give my left testie for that car right about now...


----------

